# about MoreFun, an app for iOS



## Xu Zhao (Jul 13, 2013)

----------------1.3----------------------------------------
Hi,all:
The update brings a new interface. 
You can learn CFOP by letter and movies. Other method will gradually added.

bug:The timer interface is not very good, please forgive.

thank you for using.

http://http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/33/f4/c0/33f4c0fc-0b29-2304-e71b-6d2c66611452/screen300x300-75.jpeg

http://http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/57/0f/22/570f22e3-d9fc-9eae-146a-275febb58752/screen300x300-75.jpeg

http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/fc/f7/a1/fcf7a186-1d99-58b4-edb8-e36285f51977/screen300x300-75.jpeg

http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/e1/fb/1e/e1fb1ed5-ae44-dd9a-d786-bcf77666fc31/screen300x300-75.jpeg

----------------1.0----------------------------------------
Hi, all:
I am glad to be here to briefly introduce an ios app developed mainly by me. Morefun was selected as the name of it as it pronounces similarly with what we Chinese call Rubik’ cube. 
Four tablebars at the bottom correspond to the following a, b, c, d modules
a. WCA module
- multilingual off-line WCA regulation——facile for reference[Image 1]
-direct WCA website link [Image 2, 3]
-searching page of personal data, called from the data downloaded upon the module“More”, by means of inputting WCA IDs [Image 4] 
-swipe left or right to switch between three interfaces mentioned above
b.Juan Timer module [Image 5] (the Chinese character of JUAN is compared with the word ROLL)
-stimulate the start and stop gesture of stackmats timer
-provide scramble sequences
-display the latest five solves and the rolling average of them
-single tapping on the screen for a plus-2 penalty 
-swipe down with the single finger to discard the current time
c. CubeGame module
-similar to hi-games control [Image 6]
-coming soon
d. More
-setting
-download WCA data [Image 7]
-user feedback & contact us

Open functions or features will be published in the later version. You may email me if the app involves concerned copyrights dispute.
[email protected]，[email protected]
Many thank Xiaobo Jin for translating this passage into English.
Image 1


Image 2


Image 3


Image 4


Image 5


Image 6


Image 7



--------------------------------------Chinese translate-----------------------------------


前言：由于我的英语很差劲，所以只写中文说明吧，英文部分由另一个魔友来翻译。

大家好，这次带来了我的力作，MoreFun，英文发音和中文“魔方”很接近，魔方也是很有趣的益智产品，所以最终定了这个名字。这个程序是我策划和编码，结合部分魔友的建议修改而成。中间断断续续，历经6个月，终于提交了第一个版本。为了保证上架顺利，我屏蔽了很多特色功能，之后的版本中陆续放出来，敬请期待。下面是说明

1，	WCA网页部分
主要为规则，WCA网站，各种排名，离线数据库等，通过左右滑动来切换





2，	Juan计时器。使用方法同SS，包括打乱，计时，5次滚动平均等功能。单指单击为判罚，单指下划为清除成绩。


3，	魔方游戏
操作同hi-games，暂时屏蔽，期待后续版本。


4，	其它模块，包括设置，离线数据下载，反馈等功能。这里只有下载，下载后存储文件时间略长，请耐心等待。


版权说明：此程序由个人所写，和WCA官方无关。其中如果涉及到版权问题，请联系我。
最后，这个程序由最初的三个独立程序合成，错误难免，欢迎随时提交给我 [email protected] 或者 [email protected]，QQ群号136130726


----------



## zhmeigen (Jul 13, 2013)

my ipod touch 4 (iOS 5.1.1) show this:


----------



## Xu Zhao (Jul 13, 2013)

zhmeigen said:


> my ipod touch 4 (iOS 5.1.1) show this:
> View attachment 2979



other people show this too , but my iPhone4s is ok . i will make corrections and update soon .


----------

